# 2009 Mr Marv West Coast BBQ/MEET/IASCA Competition



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK I need you guys to list the weekends in June and July that work best for you so I can get the date set and rent the park. I haven't heard from Todd yet concerning the IASCA event so I'll update with that as soon as I can. Also, give me some ideas on what you'd like to see raffled this year so I can get this party started!  

Some info for those not familiar.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/40828-mr-marvs-bbq.html


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Marv, it would be great if we can finalize the date as soon as possible, so I can start checking for hotel reservations and request time off from my employer well in advance.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Todd isn't big on responding to any of us. :shrug:


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

veloze said:


> Marv, it would be great if we can finalize the date as soon as possible, so I can start checking for hotel reservations and request time off from my employer well in advance.


I would if certain guys would post what dates work best for them!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Todd isn't big on responding to any of us. :shrug:


That's a drag but if anybody speaks to him please ask him to give me a call!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Marv, I would vote for June 20th, since my B-Day is the next day....but also fathers day, so may not work...

How about June 28th...... I would stay away from the July 4th weekend at all costs


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> That's a drag but if anybody speaks to him please ask him to give me a call!


I'll see Todd March 7th and I will tell him to give you a call.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I think that Fred has a good point about avoiding July 4th. But other than that, I can make my schedule work. June would be better than July for me. But any weekend in June is fine as far as I'm concerned. The sooner the dates are announced, the easier it will be for me and several others I'm quite sure.

And just to be a broken record, make sure you let me know if there is anything at all I can do to help Marv. I just want to make sure you know that we expect you to lighten the load on you/your family's shoulders as this event continues to grow.

Zach


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks guys and I will avoid the 4th! At this time I would just like everyone to post any dates during those months that you are available so I can get a feel for what works best for the most.  BTW, might as well add in August just in case.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The 21rst is a Sunday

The summer solstice occurs on June 21 and marks the beginning of summer (this is the longest day of the year).


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> The 21rst is a Sunday
> 
> The summer solstice occurs on June 21 and marks the beginning of summer (this is the longest day of the year).


Where you been?!?!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

The weekend of June 20th sounds great!! I hope to see more participation this time than last year (no show) fiasco.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> The weekend of June 20th sounds great!! I hope to see more participation this time than last year (no show) fiasco.


X2 :whip:


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys please post *ALL dates during June/July/August* that would work for you! (post a single date if that is the ONLY day that will work)


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

veloze said:


> The weekend of June 20th sounds great!! I hope to see more participation this time than last year (no show) fiasco.


x2, The weekend of June 20th sounds great to me


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> OK guys please post *ALL dates during June/July/August* that would work for you! (post a single date if that is the ONLY day that will work)


The only problem with July and August is the heat unless it doesn't get hot up there.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The 2nd, 3rd, or last weekend in June all work equally fine for me.

Where is Bing? I know his attendance is date sensitive as well.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> The only problem with July and August is the heat unless it doesn't get hot up there.


One of the nicest things about living around here is that it doesn't get above the 70's too often and even if it does we are right on the lake which always has a nice breeze.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Hey, Marv... I'm good for almost any weekend this year and I should be able to get up there a day or two early again to help out. 

And, Marv, I'm sure I'll say it again more than a few times over the next few months... but, THANK YOU! for putting this event on and for all that you do behind the scenes, what with your helping out newbs and all the gear you've given away for nothing or next to nothing. It's a privilege for me to attend the event that you (and your family, of course ) take such great care in making an enjoyable time for all.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

veloze said:


> The weekend of June 20th sounds great!! I hope to see more participation this time than last year (no show) fiasco.


Last year was Quality over Quantity... because I was there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> One of the nicest things about living around here is that it doesn't get above the 70's too often and even if it does we are right on the lake which always has a nice breeze.


Cool!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Cool!


...although we do occasionally have a lightning storm and downpour right in the middle of the BBQ!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Hey, Marv... I'm good for almost any weekend this year and I should be able to get up there a day or two early again to help out.


 Thanks Kevin and looking forward to seeing you again!  (along with the rest of you guys of course! )


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Cool!


And breezy!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Marv,

I can't give you dates that will work for me in June/July/August as I still have to work out the visitation schedule with my kids during the summer. However, I can tell you that the weekend of June 20 (Father's Day) and July 4th will NOT work. So, in my case, pick any date other than these that work for most people, and I will do my best to make it work for me.  

Remember guys, give Marv MULTIPLE dates.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey SoCal whores, we'd better start organizing our annual Marv's BBQ Caravan! It was fun last years, specially when we stopped at Paso Robles burger joint.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sounds cool. I might be in depending on the date. I have a few things planned in June

I hope I can finish my car by then :blush:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for me, i prefer to go on vacation mid/late july.

meaning for the weekend of 18th and 25th i will be unavaible if i go. the other dates june through august, i am totally down for 

but i do have some flexibility, i can also do my vacation early july as well, meaning weekend of 11th and hte 18th, or i can do one week later, weekend of july 25th and august 1st.

bsaically two weekends of of july, i need to be gone. havnet gone in a real vacation in 8 years


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I'm gonna try and represent for the East coast. Early August or late July is my opinion Marv. But I don't know about flying with all these accidents lately


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

i definitely want to be there, depending on date you can count me in....


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> But I don't know about flying with all these accidents lately


I'd be more worried about the car ride to the airport. 


I can't say for sure this far in advance but as long as its not on Father's Day I'll be there!
I missed out last year and have been waiting a long time for this.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

where exactly is the meet in norcal?? anyone from socal made it a one day trip last year?


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

August sucks for me... school starts then...

June or July would be best. Definitely not July 4 or the first weekend in June (my daughter is graduating from high school)

Otherwise, I can also show up early to help setup...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

heyduude888 said:


> where exactly is the meet in norcal?? anyone from socal made it a one day trip last year?


I drove up by myself last year. Got there about 7-8am, had breakfast w/ part of the socal gang, left Marv's around 11p-midnightish...

I couldn't make the trip back home w/o 4hr nap at a rest stop.  I thought it was worth it.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

Too bad its over 2200 miles away from me.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

falkenbd said:


> Too bad its over 2200 miles away from me.


I'm also about 2600 mi away but I have to cross the Pacific Ocean to get there


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

We had a guy drive all the way from Canada by himself last year!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

IIRC, I met NeedSQ last year that flew from Boston. Cool dude.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Well since not many seem to want to list the best days for them as I asked for in my first post  I'm just going to pick a day out of a hat and hope everyone can make it!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> Well since not many seem to want to list the best days for them as I asked for in my first post  I'm just going to pick a day out of a hat and hope everyone can make it!


There you go! :chef:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

1st or 2nd week of June, why break the last 2 yr tradition


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

except the last one was the 3rd week of June



atsaubrey said:


> 1st or 2nd week of June, why break the last 2 yr tradition


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Third or fourth weekend of June works for me : )


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> 1st or 2nd week of June, why break the last 2 yr tradition





sr20det510 said:


> Third or fourth weekend of June works for me : )


Couldn't agree any better! :thumbsup:


*Marv, the problem I foresee is that the longer we push the BBQ date in the middle of the summer (July-Aug) the hotels rates in the Monterey area sky-rocket & hard to get reservations. 

I would prefer the first 3 weeks of June. Summertime in your neck of the woods is really crazy with tourists & a bunch of events. *


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to try to schedule a business trip to San Jose during the week prior to the BBQ. I'll try to make the trip plans once ya'll set the date. 

I've heard great things about the event from Zach, and I loved the pictures that a couple guys posted from last year.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Man, for us drunks the weeks all blend together :surprised: Ok how bout the statement then. sometime in June? work for you ...


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope to make it this year since I missed last year. Going to have to find a way to get something into the new truck though since the vette is going into race car mode 

Middle 2 weeks of June work for me, and I have commitments on July 11/12th.

G'luck on the planning Marv


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Marv, it seems like most people are pushing for June. So, the weekend of June 14 is out for me. That's my daughter's birthday, and we will be with the kids that weekend. So, I will make any other weekend work, even the weekend of the 21st, Father's Day, if that works best for most people.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

The only dates that don't work for me are July 4th and July 18th...other than that any weekend in June works. June 20th sounds good to me...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i can make any date in june  also be nice to have the guys who show up at the santa rosa iasca comp, to do a little revision and get to see their results soon after the first show.

ooo...nocal/socal show down....this is gonna get personal!


----------



## Deceptikon (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie here and in the world of car audio but I would love to attend the event. I just moved to the area a few months ago; I'm here for my grad degree at NPS. 
Any date most likely works for me, my weekends are usually wide open!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Crap...I leave in May.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Marv if the date is set right I think I may come out again if that's ok.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> Hey Marv if the date is set right I think I may come out again if that's ok.


Ah man!! You mean we have to put up with you again????  LOL! I hope that you can make it out again Chu. It was great meeting you last year.

Zach


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Ah man!! You mean we have to put up with you again????  LOL! I hope that you can make it out again Chu. It was great meeting you last year.
> 
> Zach


No **** man, his ugly face again? :laugh:
Are we gonna see some K1 action between Zach and Chu?
Then grappling match between Luke and Zach?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

dual700 said:


> No **** man, his ugly face again? :laugh:
> Are we gonna see some K1 action between Zach and Chu?
> Then grappling match between Luke and Zach?


No way, I don't want any part of Mr. TKD (Chu) 

Now, IIRC Luke issued a challenge for the BBQ Grappling Match Part II already. LOL!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

dual700 said:


> No **** man, his ugly face again? :laugh:
> Are we gonna see some K1 action between Zach and Chu?
> Then grappling match between Luke and Zach?


I'm bringin my video camera for this!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

DonovanM said:


> I'm bringin my video camera for this!


And you better post it, unlike last year's  :laugh:


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

It was a bloodfest at Marv's BBQ last year!


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Ah man!! You mean we have to put up with you again????  LOL! I hope that you can make it out again Chu. It was great meeting you last year.
> 
> Zach


Haha yup if you're lucky you just might have to put up with me....again. Zach the pleasure is mutual.



dual700 said:


> No **** man, his ugly face again? :laugh:
> Are we gonna see some K1 action between Zach and Chu?
> Then grappling match between Luke and Zach?


Eng don't be jealous because I'm prettier than you . You're lucky I'm recovering from a torn achilles or I'd kick your ass myself. Though I'm convinced my niece could take you and I don't need my legs to hurt someone. Dude if I go, I better see you there with the kids, and wife extended cousins etc. I want no excuses this time.


But I'm going to try to make it there so far my schedule is pretty open.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

d5sc said:


> It was a bloodfest at Marv's BBQ last year!


hahahaha! Thanks George! How've you been, skinny brutha???


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

^^^Hahaha!!! Booty Call Luke vs. Zach


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Eng don't be jealous because I'm prettier than you . You're lucky I'm recovering from a torn achilles or I'd kick your ass myself. Though I'm convinced my niece could take you and I don't need my legs to hurt someone. Dude if I go, I better see you there with the kids, and wife extended cousins etc. I want no excuses this time.


Oh man! Prior to injury, you were what? 225 lbs? I bet you are 335 lb now, u sure you can chase me, fat pretty boy?


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Oh man! Prior to injury, you were what? 225 lbs? I bet you are 335 lb now, u sure you can chase me, fat pretty boy?


you shouldn't talk mr i can barely run 1mile and last 5 mins in bed with wife....


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

maestro said:


> you shouldn't talk mr i can barely run 1mile and last 5 mins in bed with wife....



Hey hey hey, stop jumping me... U sure, you didn't hear it from your momma? hahaha


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Oh man! Prior to injury, you were what? 225 lbs? I bet you are 335 lb now, u sure you can chase me, fat pretty boy?


Prior to injury 215, now 205. I can't even run right now, but within arms grasp I'd kick your ass!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

maestro said:


> you shouldn't talk mr i can barely run 5 minutes and last 1 min in bed with wife....


I think you transposed your insult. Fixed it for you though.  ROFL!!!!

George, how you been doing? I hope that you took my advice to heart and started lifting so you won't look like such a scrawny little thing anymore. 

Zach


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I think you transposed your insult. Fixed it for you though.  ROFL!!!!
> 
> Zach


thanks for the correction... eng pwned on the interwebz


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Well as of now, I think it's a definite that I have to go. It's almost my duty to get through rehab fast so I can go there and wrestle Eng to the ground make him call me uncle in front of his kids, and wife. You'll see a clump of dirt on his glasses.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Careful Chu. Remember what happened last year when somebody got froggy and took someone to the ground. ROFL!


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Careful Chu. Remember what happened last year when somebody got froggy and took someone to the ground. ROFL!


Hey man, no egos. Sometimes I prefer to be on the bottom. Zach we'll go for some dinner and drinks. 

I think I'm going to have to get froggy on Eng:laugh:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Hey man, no egos. Sometimes I prefer to be on the bottom. Zach we'll go for some dinner and drinks.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to get froggy on Eng:laugh:



Back off my man, Chu!! 

Your adapters should be at your house today.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Back off my man, Chu!!
> 
> Your adapters should be at your house today.


Thanks for the support. See guys Paul knows what I'm talking about.

I got the adaptor yesterday. Thanks I was meaning to email you to let you know.

Thanks again.

Now lets settle on a date so I can book tickets


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

are there going to be weight classes in this battle royal or can anyone get in 

I am looking forward to it either way...... I am negotiating with the wife right now to see if she is going to go.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry Chu, I am not bringin wife nor kids.
I am bringin Gina.. :laugh:
Let me see if we all can hang out. I owe Luke some brews...


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Sorry Chu, I am not bringin wife nor kids.
> I am bringin Gina.. :laugh:
> Let me see if we all can hang out. I owe Luke some brews...


Thanks for bringing Gina, that's the perfect gift. I'd let her wrap her legs around my neck, you know what I'm saying 

It would be great to see you bro.

Hopefully we can get you and Leon in the same room I've never seen you guys both together.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

and here i thought when they invented bass boxing that was the confrontational acme of mobile audio


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Chu, what adapters did you get from Paul? If they're speaker rings of any sort I know where they came from. LOL!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Zach,

They're CAN-BUS adapters for his Passat. Makes HU install in a VW a piece of cake.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

dual700 said:


> hahahaha! Thanks George! How've you been, skinny brutha???


Hey Eng,

I am doing okay and have been busy with work the past three months. I hope that you and your family are doing well.

And yes, I am still the 98 pound weakling who gets sand kicked in his face !

Damn, I can't wait for the MUFC fight/brawl between Chu and yourself. It's gonna be an UGLY, BLOODY mess, no doubt !!!


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I think you transposed your insult. Fixed it for you though.  ROFL!!!!
> 
> George, how you been doing? I hope that you took my advice to heart and started lifting so you won't look like such a scrawny little thing anymore.
> 
> Zach


Hey Zach, 

Hanging in there and work has been really busy. I hope that you and the Mrs. are doing well.

I am still scrawny as ever, however, I started lifting again after taking a few months off based on your advice. I am trying to really work on my traps to fill out my skinny pencil neck .

Marv's MMA BBQ is going to be a RAGER!

George


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

d5sc said:


> Hey Eng,
> 
> I am doing okay and have been busy with work the past three months. I hope that you and your family are doing well.
> 
> ...


Ugly? Chu? I dunno about that, bro. Chu is as ugly as can be. Beating his face might actually make him look better!

George, you are the reason why we asians get picked on, man. You made the stereotype! Now go buy those "locker room supplements" and make us proud 

Great to hear everything is ok. Can't wait to hear the Dinan again and hang out with you guys!!


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

DonovanM said:


> x2, The weekend of June 20th sounds great to me


That's a great weekend for me. I'm ready to book the tickets, hotel and rental car. Ready to do neutral drops in rental car!!


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

I should be able to make this one just need to check its usually on a Saturday right? I work Tuesday's threw Saturday's now so i might have to ask for a Saturday off. My day's off are Sunday and Monday also around what time will it start i am like 3 hours away might be able to make it after work on Saturday. Oh and my car still has okie rig tweeters just held in by screws no time to make kicks and the place i moved to has no place to work on car


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

I need to hear back from a few more sponsors but tentatively it looks like June 20th based on replies here and those I have spoken to on the phone.


----------



## Deceptikon (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome, that's the first day of my summer break

- Mike


----------



## Deceptikon (Jan 24, 2009)

I definitely only clicked once


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Sweet, I hope that date holds firm Marv. Give me a shout when you are ready to start enlisting help with the details my friend.

Zach


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> I need to hear back from a few more sponsors but tentatively it looks like June 20th based on replies here and those I have spoken to on the phone.



It needs to be in April so I can go.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> I need to hear back from a few more sponsors but tentatively it looks like June 20th based on replies here and those I have spoken to on the phone.


Sweet, I just booked the hotel, tickets, and rental car. Neutral drops here I come. Just kidding but I'm ready. It'll be nice to see everyone again.

I know I'm on the other side of the country but I'll offer whatever assistance I can. Marv if there's anything I can do let me know. Even if its just making phone calls etc etc.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Mr Marv said:


> I need to hear back from a few more sponsors but tentatively it looks like June 20th based on replies here and those I have spoken to on the phone.



Well Marv.... unless things change..... if that date holds I will have to miss the BBQ again this year. That is the same weekend as Deep South nationals in Biloxi Mississippi... We had our team meeting in Daytona at SBN and they decided that they want to attend that event again this year....


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Well Marv.... unless things change..... if that date holds I will have to miss the BBQ again this year. That is the same weekend as Deep South nationals in Biloxi Mississippi... We had our team meeting in Daytona at SBN and they decided that they want to attend that event again this year....


365 days in a year and I pick the same date as DSN 2 years in a row!  I'll wait to hear from a few others before I set the date in stone.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

raffles coming soon?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

falkenbd said:


> raffles coming soon?


Yes they are!


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> Yes they are!


Oh, i like raffles. I don't think i have anything nice enough for the online raffles, but i think i can scare up a door prize or something


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Question for Mister Marvin the Man:

Sir, are we having Iasca comp the following day, the 21st? 
That's Father's day. 

Just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

veloze said:


> Hey SoCal whores, we'd better start organizing our annual Marv's BBQ Caravan! It was fun last years, specially when we stopped at Paso Robles burger joint.


I propose a major stop at Laguna Seca Raceway this time. Here is their schedule for this year, it looks like we can catch an SCCA event:

Track Rental 2009

I am available after June 12 this summer, unless it falls during my Euro trip which is yet to be decided. 



simplicityinsound said:


> i can make any date in june  also be nice to have the guys who show up at the santa rosa iasca comp, to do a little revision and get to see their results soon after the first show.
> 
> ooo...nocal/socal show down....this is gonna get personal!


No Cal brings the Bing we bring the Bang! You guys are going to be chewing BBQ meat on your gums :rimshot:


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

spoke to the man... 

this might be pushed to August depending on how many manufactures can come out in June... just putting this out there since a lot of people enjoy his Q's and wanted to update them on what is going on. 

Again this not official and he's been tied up with various things so he hasn't had a chance to come online at all. We should here from him soon for more details on this... stay tuned!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Any updates? 

Looking forward to driving down the Oregon coast...


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Any updates? 

Looking forward to driving down the Oregon coast...


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like we may have to change the date and kilumenati will be posting a poll soon so we can determine when would be best.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I already booked flight, hotel and rental for June 22-28 to the bay area. Marv I'm coming down to Monterey area for a day to hang out, if you don't mind we should grab lunch or something.

I've got tons of obligations all summer, that block of time is about the only time I can leave for a week.

I have no qualms if you guys even did June 27th Saturday

Take it into consideration if you would like, but I don't want to persuade all the masses.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

DonovanM said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Looking forward to driving down the Oregon coast...


Love the sig btw, even if I happened to hug Glendora mountain today in one of the turns :rockon:


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

GO VOTE:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...9-mr-marv-bbq-poll-event-date.html#post725971


----------

